# XMP not working on Ryzen 7 2700x



## Deathbourne (Jan 2, 2020)

*Hello everyone! Need help...*

Two weeks ago I built a PC and found out I can't run XMP Profile.
I've read a lot of information on forums, and everyone tell I need to change timings (CL). But no matter how much I tried it I can't do this. Maybe someone know how to do this?

CPU - Ryzen 7 2700x
Motherboard - MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
RAM - Corsair 2x16, 3200Mhz, CL16-18-18-36, 1.35V, XMP 2.0 (CMW32GX4M2C3200C16)
Power Supply - Corsair RM550x (550W)

I already reset BIOS to default, few times. Base RAM timing 15-15-15-36 on frequency 2133Mhz (SPD).
By XMP "Profile 1" boost RAM only to 2933Mhz (Support frequency), by "Memory try it!" boost to 3033Mhz.
Any other frequency don't let to start system, so I have to reset CMOS.
As I change a frequency, CPU cooler change RPM and start to make noise. I can't change RPM because after restarting system RPM return back to default.
On frequency 2133Mhz work stably without problem. On frequency 2933Mhz CPU cooler make noise and today was BSOD.

*What do you advise: to keep frequency on 2133Mhz or there is some solution for boosting RAM to base frequency 3200Mhz?*


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 2, 2020)

When you set XMP, you want to disable, Power Down and Gear Down modes in bios.
Be sure to set manually the Memory voltage.
Be sure to set the XMP timings manually, the main timing set matters most. IE: 16-18-18-36.

The motherboard is designed to try setttings 3 times before posting in "safe mode" (4 total restarts, it takes a few minutes) where it posts all stock settings, but reserves your overclock settings so that you can make adjustments. In short, you shouldn't have to clear cmos.

I would like to see a screen shot of the Bios SPD tab and or CPU-Z tab.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 2, 2020)

its called DOCP (xmp) in some boards are you enabling the right one? just asking.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 2, 2020)

Looking through the specifications of that board and the RAM

It looks like with Ryzen 2000 on that board only does 2933MHz with Dual Rank RAM


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jan 2, 2020)

The issue is more likely that it is Corsair than anything. Not a hater, just the fact that Corsair doesn't do well with Ryzen.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 2, 2020)

I also don't even see your RAM listed on the motherboard QVL list


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 2, 2020)

ERazer said:


> its called DOCP (xmp) in some boards are you enabling the right one? just asking.


On MSI motherboards it's referred to as A-XMP.


----------



## Deathbourne (Jan 3, 2020)

ShrimpBrime said:


> When you set XMP, you want to disable, Power Down and Gear Down modes in bios.
> Be sure to set manually the Memory voltage.
> Be sure to set the XMP timings manually, the main timing set matters most. IE: 16-18-18-36.
> 
> ...


I already set the timing manually with an XMP profile. "Profile 1" sets 2933Mhz (the system starts at this frequency but sets high values for the cooler speed and the BSOD was yesterday) and "Profile 2" sets 3200Mhz but the system does not start with it.
Then I set the "Expert" mode and the system rebooted itself and I did not have to do a CMOS reset.
One RAM accelerates to 3200Mhz without problems, but two in dual-channel mode up to a maximum of 3066Mhz through "Memory try it!".



ERazer said:


> its called DOCP (xmp) in some boards are you enabling the right one? just asking.


I know. I have this mode called A-XMP.



Durvelle27 said:


> Looking through the specifications of that board and the RAM
> 
> It looks like with Ryzen 2000 on that board only does 2933MHz with Dual Rank RAM


I also read about it, but others somehow manage to overclock RAM more than 3200Mhz.



TheMadDutchDude said:


> The issue is more likely that it is Corsair than anything. Not a hater, just the fact that Corsair doesn't do well with Ryzen.


Perhaps, but I hope that I can manage to overclock the RAM.



Durvelle27 said:


> I also don't even see your RAM listed on the motherboard QVL list


My RAM is not in the list of the motherboard, but I do not think that this is a big problem. After all, RAM works, just not at its frequency.



biffzinker said:


> On MSI motherboards it's referred to as A-XMP.
> View attachment 141107


Yes, I have exactly the same BIOS as in the screenshot you attached.


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 3, 2020)

Since it apparently isn't a QVL memory its possible xmp voltage settings dont apply proper so at least some will have to be set manually.
If that isnt the case then you simply, probably, need to push more voltage SoC/imc and dram to make it work.
I recently installed a 16gb b-die kit on a 3600x+b450 tomahawk system that would only pass the boot check for mem ~50% of the time at the rated 3600c16 xmp speed.
You either compromise with a lower clock (2933) or you push some more power to get things to post.


----------



## Deathbourne (Jan 3, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Since it apparently isn't a QVL memory its possible xmp voltage settings dont apply proper so at least some will have to be set manually.
> If that isnt the case then you simply, probably, need to push more voltage SoC/imc and dram to make it work.
> I recently installed a 16gb b-die kit on a 3600x+b450 tomahawk system that would only pass the boot check for mem ~50% of the time at the rated 3600c16 xmp speed.
> You either compromise with a lower clock (2933) or you push some more power to get things to post.


I tried to overclock the RAM using a "DRAM calculator for Ryzen", and this also did not help.
I read about the need to change the voltage, but I don't know how to do it correctly so that my RAM does not burn out.


----------



## bug (Jan 3, 2020)

Deathbourne said:


> I already set the timing manually with an XMP profile. "Profile 1" sets 2933Mhz (the system starts at this frequency but sets high values for the cooler speed and the BSOD was yesterday) and "Profile 2" sets 3200Mhz but the system does not start with it.
> Then I set the "Expert" mode and the system rebooted itself and I did not have to do a CMOS reset.
> One RAM accelerates to 3200Mhz without problems, but two in dual-channel mode up to a maximum of 3066Mhz through "Memory try it!".


The same happened to me when I tried to run my 3600 kit at 3600. Turns out the motherbord/CPU won't run that high, so i was resetting and going back to the default values. I set it manually to 3200 (the max supported) and it's been fine ever since.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2020)

Probably need to update (or less likely but still possible, downgrade) your BIOS to get it working


I've got that exact same RAM on a 2700x and had no issues on MSI, ASUS or Aourus boards, but i *have* ran into BIOS versions that had broken XMP

Oh and try different RAM slots, some pairs clock higher than others, my MSI B350? (it was a while ago) was bad for that


----------



## Deathbourne (Jan 3, 2020)

bug said:


> The same happened to me when I tried to run my 3600 kit at 3600. Turns out the motherbord/CPU won't run that high, so i was resetting and going back to the default values. I set it manually to 3200 (the max supported) and it's been fine ever since.





bug said:


> The same happened to me when I tried to run my 3600 kit at 3600. Turns out the motherbord/CPU won't run that high, so i was resetting and going back to the default values. I set it manually to 3200 (the max supported) and it's been fine ever since.


My supported frequency of 2933Mhz is BSOD. Therefore, there are two options: leave 2133Mhz or overclock the RAM to a stable frequency.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2020)

Deathbourne said:


> My supported frequency of 2933Mhz is BSOD. Therefore, there are two options: leave 2133Mhz or overclock the RAM to a stable frequency.



the XMP1 2933 doesnt work for me either, 3200/XMP2 was needed. Focus on that, maybe manually setting RAM voltage to 1.35v


----------



## Deathbourne (Jan 3, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Probably need to update (or less likely but still possible, downgrade) your BIOS to get it working
> 
> 
> I've got that exact same RAM on a 2700x and had no issues on MSI, ASUS or Aourus boards, but i *have* ran into BIOS versions that had broken XMP
> ...


I tried to overclock the RAM immediately after build the PC, but it did not work. After I updated the BIOS to the latest version, that didn't help either.
I used other RAM slots, this does not help.
In single-channel mode, RAM accelerates without problems, in dual-channel system does not start.



Mussels said:


> the XMP1 2933 doesnt work for me either, 3200/XMP2 was needed. Focus on that, maybe manually setting RAM voltage to 1.35v


I set the voltage manually at 1.35v, this does not help.
I read that you need to change the voltage, and then the RAM will work at a frequency of 3200Mhz, but I do not know how to do it correctly.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2020)

raise the voltage, reboot, enable XMP, reboot again

maybe use the memory try it in the BIOS, and ignore the XMP - MSI's 'try it' settings were really good for me, for various RAM

I mean, dont forget you could actually have faulty RAM here too, its not likely but it can happen


----------



## Deathbourne (Jan 3, 2020)

Mussels said:


> raise the voltage, reboot, enable XMP, reboot again
> 
> maybe use the memory try it in the BIOS, and ignore the XMP - MSI's 'try it' settings were really good for me, for various RAM
> 
> I mean, dont forget you could actually have faulty RAM here too, its not likely but it can happen


I raised the voltage, rebooted, turned on A-XMP, rebooted again, but nothing works.
Do you think my RAM might be malfunctioning? How to find out? Maybe I'm just wasting my time and I just need to change it under warranty.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2020)

Deathbourne said:


> I already set the timing manually with an XMP profile. "Profile 1" sets 2933Mhz (the system starts at this frequency but sets high values for the cooler speed and the BSOD was yesterday) and "Profile 2" sets 3200Mhz but the system does not start with it.
> Then I set the "Expert" mode and the system rebooted itself and I did not have to do a CMOS reset.
> One RAM accelerates to 3200Mhz without problems, but two in dual-channel mode up to a maximum of 3066Mhz through "Memory try it!".
> 
> ...


That's the whole point bud

Being that the RAM isn't listed on the QVL means that the RAM was never tested in the board by the manufacture. So at the point they can't guarantee that the RAM will run at the rated speeds. Yes it will work at lower speeds like any other RAM but it will not work at the actual rated speeds.


----------



## Deathbourne (Jan 3, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> That's the whole point bud
> 
> Being that the RAM isn't listed on the QVL means that the RAM was never tested in the board by the manufacture. So at the point they can't guarantee that the RAM will run at the rated speeds. Yes it will work at lower speeds like any other RAM but it will not work at the actual rated speeds.


I understood. And if I change the RAM that is in the list of supported, then it will work 100% as indicated? That is, if the supported frequency is indicated at 3200Mhz, then it will give out 3200Mhz or will it still have to be overclocked?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 3, 2020)

Deathbourne said:


> I raised the voltage, rebooted, turned on A-XMP, rebooted again, but nothing works.
> Do you think my RAM might be malfunctioning? How to find out? Maybe I'm just wasting my time and I just need to change it under warranty.



Manally set everything.
Start at 2933, then manually increase the frequency.

Stop using the profiles.


----------



## Deathbourne (Jan 3, 2020)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Manally set everything.
> Start at 2933, then manually increase the frequency.
> 
> Stop using the profiles.


I tried to overclock the RAM using the "DRAM Calculator for Ryzen" manually set all the parameters, and this also did not help.
I've already tried all the options.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 3, 2020)

Im sorry. 
After review of memory jdec tabs.... That memory is crap.

Cas 22 at jedec #6 is stupid.

Can you take a picture of spd tab in bios please?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2020)

We must also remember how hard dual rank memory is on the IMC on the older Gen Ryzen. Ryzen 3000 is more tolerate but older Ryzen still runs into issues with certain ram


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 3, 2020)

Corsair kit and Ryzen plus ram not on QVL list. No surprise here.


----------



## Deathbourne (Jan 3, 2020)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Im sorry.
> After review of memory jdec tabs.... That memory is crap.
> 
> Cas 22 at jedec #6 is stupid.
> ...


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 3, 2020)

If the bios is up to date, you still have an issue, take the memory back and get something else.

I dont like jedec has way way looser timings then xmp. 

Garbage set of ram.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2020)

ShrimpBrime said:


> If the bios is up to date, you still have an issue, take the memory back and get something else.
> 
> I dont like jedec has way way looser timings then xmp.
> 
> Garbage set of ram.



Jedec was standard for SPD before intel created xmp.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 3, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Jedec was standard for SPD before intel created xmp.



The board is posting cas 15 with the memory that has jedec #6 as cl-22.

Which tells me the bios is no good with the memory or the memory is garbage with cas 22 which is what I suspect is the issue.

Even my corsair Hynix (which You hate) does better than this with my 2700x.

Just sayin.

Xmp is just a tested OC profile generally for Intel because Intel IMC has always been better than AMD imc.
Even AMD ddr3 ram didnt improve FX imc and was pretty much a wash.

Amd boards just change the naming xmp to docp but should still act the same unless the AMD imc is weak or weaker than Intel which is till the case even today.

Theres nobody running 4300mhz memory frequency on AMD with cas 16 and if so, either rare lucky or extremely cooled.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2020)

ShrimpBrime said:


> The board is posting cas 15 with the memory that has jedec #6 as cl-22.
> 
> Which tells me the bios is no good with the memory or the memory is garbage with cas 22 which is what I suspect is the issue.
> 
> ...



Considering cas 9 for 16GB kit at 2400 on mine doesnt load correctly, 10 is tightest...


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 3, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Considering cas 9 for 16GB kit at 2400 on mine doesnt load correctly, 10 is tightest...



My 3600 sticks will post windows at cas 13.
The sk hynix will do 3000 at cas 12. 3200mhz at cas 14 or looser.

1.40v is something OP could try at xmp.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2020)

ShrimpBrime said:


> My 3600 sticks will post windows at cas 13.
> The sk hynix will do 3000 at cas 12. 3200mhz at cas 14 or looser.
> 
> 1.40v is something OP could try at xmp.



DDR3 here lol, after 2400 i need to raise bus freq.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 3, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> DDR3 here lol, after 2400 i need to raise bus freq.



I miss the old reference clocking days. All gone... I have old hardware but we'll probably never see that again.


----------



## iuliug (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi, had teh same issue. 

See me post here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...n-not-be-activated.261355/page-2#post-4157960

Did u managed to fix yours?


----------

